# Heresy Awards 2011 First Quarter.



## Viscount Vash

*Awards* ​
This is the 2011 first quarter award round-up, we have changed the awards to quarterly to give us more time to process the awards and dream up new ones.

The Awards allow us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we get on the boards of Heresy.
If you are given one of the 25 awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Online's Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.


Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each quarter, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them. 



> *New Award!*
> 
> Myself and Commissar Ploss have been playing in the Heresy dressing up box again and worked out a new and shiny Award to give those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.
> We have awards for Quality, Quantity and even Funny so we felt it was time to get one sorted for the nice helpful folk on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For the greater good!*










*Wreath of Champions*
This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

*DarkTower.*



*Crest of the Terraforma*
For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

omgitsduane and Whiskey.

*Favour of the Warmaster*
For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time._Awarded by Jezlad only.

*Ben the Code Ninja,*


*Guilliman's Seal*
For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._

*Orochi.*


*Fulgrim's Favour*
Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._


*Bio-wolf,* *StudioColrouphobia* and*Angelus Censura*.

*The Mark of the Hydra*
Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to the game and upcoming releases._
*
Katie Drake and Bindi Baji.*



*Baton of the Grand Marshal*
For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










_This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge._



*
Mark of Tzeentch*
For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._



*Order of the Artificer*
Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

*Alariccantonain*, *Mrchaos*, *aardvark* .



*Mark of Slaanesh*
Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._


_*Bonding Knife*_
Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._

*Jezlad, Skcuzzlebumm, The Wraithlord, Doelago, Commissar Ploss, Viscount Vash, Midge913, HOBO,
Unforgiven302, zodd, Dave T Hobbit, Varakir , Vaz, LTP, Serpion5, MaidenManiac and Lord Sven Kittyclaw *


*Order of the Astropath*
Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 

*djinn24*,  *Cypher871*, *Svartmetall*.



*Insignia of the Artisan*
Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

*odinsgranson,* *Munky*, *Sigur*



_*Tithe of the Faithful*_
Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online.










_Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects earn this mark of gratitude._

*Ben the Code Ninja.*



*Lexicanum's Crest*
For Outstanding Literary Achievement.










Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade.
*
Mossy Toes, C'Tan Chimera, Boc, dark angel* and *Eremite.*



*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._



*Seal of the Librarian*
Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those who's imagination and takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._

*Serpion5, Angel of Blood, Giant Fossil Penguin,
Phoebus* and  *xenobiotic *

*Medallion of the Chosen*
Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._

*StalkerZero, Jack Mac, Ultra111, Kinglopey, AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH, Jack Mac, marxalvia and mynameisgrax*.

_*Crest of the Wise*_
For exceptional quality posting on the boards.











_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

*Commissar Ploss, Svartmetall, KingOfCheese, Vaz, MadCowCrazy, Dave T Hobbit, imm0rtal reaper, neilbatte, bishop5, olderguy, tu_shan82, Skcuzzlebumm and Winterous.*

*Mark of Nurgle*
Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

*Necrosis, TattooedGreenMan, The Sullen One, Jack Jack, HorusReborn, wombat_tree, LukeValentine, Inquisitor, Malaclypse, World Eater XII, Catpain Rich, WarlordKaptainGrishnak, Styro-J, BananaKing, Tim/Steve, Dallas_Drake, Orochi, ckcrawford, Chocobuncle, MidnightSun, deathbringer, Child-of-the-Emperor, Dagmire, Doelago and Creon, lokis222, KhainiteAssassin, MadCowCrazy, Lord Sven Kittyclaw, Winterous.*



_*Kiss of the Harlequin*_
Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

*Unforgiven302.*



_*Mark of Khorne*_
Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._



_*Laurels of Victory*_
Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First,Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._



_*Order of the Codicier*_
Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicier_.


 *Oddjob*, *Tim/Steve*.

_*Dark Disciple*_

Awarded each month for a month to those contribute many Threads or Posts to the boards.










_Hitting the magic mark of 500 Posts or 15 started Threads gains the Dark Disciple Award for the month in question._


*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.
Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.*​













​


----------



## KingOfCheese

Congrats to everyone who got an award.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

congratulations to all the winners! Well deserved!

CP


----------



## humakt

Congratulations to all the winners, well deserved all of you.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I am genuinely shocked, 
shocked and appreciative,
thanks guys

and well done to all the other winners


----------



## Doelago

Thanks for the award guys! 

Congratulations to everyone who got one!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Thanks and bows and a big grats to all other winners :thank_you:


----------



## Bayonet

Congratulations guys! Thoroughly well deserved


----------



## troybuckle

Congrats to everyone. Especially the guys who got “Bonding Knife,” I know many of you have been a help to me!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Despite being British I might have to display emotion at this point. 

Thank you 

Well that's enough of that.

Well done to everyone who got an award.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Cheers very much for the award guys, means alot. Congrats to all the others aswell!


----------



## Boc

Thanks for the award and congrats to the other winners :biggrin:


----------



## Zodd

Thanks for the award. I must admit that i am really surprised and i do appreciate it very much .

And congratulations to the other winners too.:victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Congratulations to the winners .


----------



## xenobiotic

Wow!

I'm very honoured to get a medal! It was totally unexpected for me, sure you got the right user name? I appreciate it a lot, though. It's always nice to get a a pat on the back and someone saying you've been a good boy. That's just one of the many things that makes Heresy my preferred forum on the internet!

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Aramoro

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Djinn24

Grats to all the winners.


----------



## Varakir

Thank you for my shiny new medal, it's unexpected and much appreciated 

Congrats to all the other winners, I can see a lot of well deserved medals being dished out :victory:


----------



## Vaz

Congratulations to everyone, and thankee ladies and jellyspoons in charge =).


----------



## World Eater XII

Well done everyone who won something!

I forgot I'd been on Heresy this long!


----------



## aboytervigon

Is my dark disciple award safe for another month?


----------



## Viscount Vash

For that you will have to wait for the Dark Disciples announcement. :wink:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Wow, awesome, ever since I joined I have coveted some medals  congrats to everyone who got one, all are well deserved!


----------



## gen.ahab

Grats guys.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Congratulations to those who have managed to get awards.

But goddamn it what on earth do I have to do to get something. AAAARRRGH!!


----------



## Svartmetall

Congratulations to my fellow gong recipients


----------



## Midge913

Thanks for the award and congrats to the other winners!


----------



## Hammer49

Well done to the winners.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin

Thank you very much! And congrats to all those who received a shiny new medal. It's not still April Fools is it?

GFP


----------



## LTP

Congrats to everyone that got one and thankyou for mine  !


----------



## HOBO

D'oh..um wait, I mean thanks guys, and congratulations to all the other recipitentsk:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Great job everyone. I'm not prolific or broad-interest spanning enough to qualify for most of the awards, but I certainly appreciate being thanked for those areas in which I do contribute.


----------



## Unforgiven302

Damn! What a nice little surprise to receive not just one, but three shiny medals! Thanks a bunch for them, I feel quite the honor to get these, especially the harlequin one as it seems that I was the only one to receive it this time around! Thanks again Heresy, this place rocks!!! :victory:


----------



## Azkaellon

Sigh....No mater how helpful i am or what i do i never win anything i sense favoritism in some rewards........*insert twilight zone music*


----------



## LTP

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Sigh....No mater how helpful i am or what i do i never win anything i sense favoritism in some rewards........*insert twilight zone music*


Maybe your doing something wrong? lol favouritism? If you think that then maybe you should send a PM to the mods but these, I presume, are carefully considered and not just given out for no reason.


----------



## Azkaellon

LTP said:


> Maybe your doing something wrong? lol favouritism? If you think that then maybe you should send a PM to the mods but these, I presume, are carefully considered and not just given out for no reason.


Never helps when im Filling in for stella well he is missing 

Oh and 2 or 3 mods want to feed my soul to slaanesh well dancing around a fire pit so.....ouch...?


----------



## LTP

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Never helps when im Filling in for stella well he is missing
> 
> Oh and 2 or 3 mods want to feed my soul to slaanesh well dancing around a fire pit so.....ouch...?


Well theres your problem then.... lol


----------



## Viscount Vash

You will all get a chance next time as I will be throwing open certain Awards to public nominations.

It's impossible to read every thread and find every worthy which is why you will get a chance to nominate next time, cut me some slack guys. 




Witch King of Angmar said:


> Never helps when im Filling in for stella well he is missing  Not advisable, he is gone gone.
> 
> Oh and 2 or 3 mods want to feed my soul to slaanesh well dancing around a fire pit so.....ouch...?
> 
> Your giving me ideas.


----------



## Azkaellon

Viscount Vash said:


> You will all get a chance next time as I will be throwing open certain Awards to public nominations.
> 
> It's impossible to read every thread and find every worthy which is why you will get a chance to nominate next time, cut me some slack guys.


Pfff better give it to tzeench! i can only take so much $%@@Y with Teeth in one day! At least the giant turkey would let me go weld khornes gate shut.k:


----------



## Katie Drake

> Log in to Heresy.
> Receive a notification that you have a new private message.
> Check PMs.
> Receive award.

I could get used to this. 

But seriously, thanks very much for the award and congrats to the other award winners. To those that didn't get one this time around don't be discouraged.


----------



## komanko

congrats to everyone, you did a great job ^^


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Congratulations to all and sundry! It's folks like you that help make this forum what it is. So, having said that, I say "Thank You" for your hard work and dedication to Heresy-Online. Keep up the good works folks!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Serpion5

I would like to thank everyone who made this possible, and especially the staff who were considerate enough to consider me for these two honours. 

I will try not to disappoint. 

I would also like to offer my own congratulations to everyone else who won and my encouragement to those who feel they`ve missed out. Heresy is what it is because of everyone, so don`t give up. :good:


----------



## SGMAlice

Well done to everyone who recieved a medal 

SGMAlice


----------



## Baron Spikey

Congrats to everyone, especially Serpion5, Angel of Blood, Giant Fossil Penguin, and Phoebus- no idea if my stealthy PM to the mods nominating you helped. Hell they were probably thinking to award you them before I stuck my oar in :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

Well done guys , Whys Stella gone ? anyone know ?


----------



## Unforgiven302

bitsandkits said:


> Whys Stella gone ? anyone know ?


Maybe it was his gentle and svelte manner in which he conducted himself?


----------



## Viscount Vash

bitsandkits said:


> Whys Stella gone ? anyone know ?


Because of his inability to follow a reasonably simple set of rules.


----------



## bitsandkits

fair enough i just didnt get the memo.......thought it was wierd i hadnt had to read more anti gw sentiment this close to a 40k codex release


----------



## Tinkerbell

congratulations to all the award winners for this quarter

One day i hope i will be able to get one..... one day


----------



## Eremite

Well, this was a pleasant surprise! I don't contribute as much as others (who I'm glad to see have all been appropriately rewarded), and as I have no real talent for modelling, tactics and the like, it's nice to get an award for my (comparatively meagre) fiction contributions.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I envy these awards, but in the name of being a good sport, congratulations to all!


----------



## Cypher871

Thanks for the award, it really means a lot, and congratulations to my fellow recipients.


----------



## neilbatte

Thanks for my award and congrats to all other recipients.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Congrats' to all who received an award this quarter. Best of luck to those who strive to gain one in the next. And thankee for the award. It's these little signs of recognition that make Heresy a great community for us involved in the hobby!!!

Grish


----------



## Grins1878

Well played all! 

/salute


----------



## turel2

Well done to all. I hope to gain some of these great shineys.


----------

